# Where to buy Hublot?



## gr118

Hi all!

Wanted to know if anyone has any recommendations on where to buy Hublots online for a good price? Heard one or two members recommending yourwatch.com - has anyone had any experience with them - they seem very professional


----------



## k01in

I've got mine from YourWatch com. Very good customer service and prompt delivery. Check my unboxing on the Hublot forums.


----------



## DripCassanova

Were you looking for brand new or pre owned?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

This thread seems more like unpaid advertising by two brand new forum members than a real question.


----------



## jtf8751

Your on the best forum to buy a nice hublot, that is where I would get one. We all have a few of them for sale, including myself.


----------



## TSeay18

jtf8751 said:


> Your on the best forum to buy a nice hublot, that is where I would get one. We all have a few of them for sale, including myself.


Agreed.


----------



## scottydonald

I am close to buying a full Price Hublot from a Jeweler. From what I am reading that it's not the best idea but really can't seem to find any ones pre owned I like.

Where do I look?

Scared to buy from a Grey Dealer but prices seem right.

Big Bang Ice Bang, Big Bang Black Magic along with the 42 Unico Black Magic but no chance of finding one of them second hand.


----------



## watchguy-007

jtf8751 said:


> Your on the best forum to buy a nice hublot, that is where I would get one. We all have a few of them for sale, including myself.


100% correct


----------



## watchguy-007

jtf8751 said:


> Your on the best forum to buy a nice hublot, that is where I would get one. We all have a few of them for sale, including myself.


100% correct


----------



## scottydonald

watchguy-007 said:


> 100% correct


interesting.. elaborate.


----------



## jjspyder

scottydonald said:


> I am close to buying a full Price Hublot from a Jeweler. From what I am reading that it's not the best idea but really can't seem to find any ones pre owned I like.
> 
> Where do I look?
> 
> Scared to buy from a Grey Dealer but prices seem right.
> 
> Big Bang Ice Bang, Big Bang Black Magic along with the 42 Unico Black Magic but no chance of finding one of them second hand.


Will your AD not negotiate at all on price?


----------



## jjspyder

scottydonald said:


> I am close to buying a full Price Hublot from a Jeweler. From what I am reading that it's not the best idea but really can't seem to find any ones pre owned I like.
> 
> Where do I look?
> 
> Scared to buy from a Grey Dealer but prices seem right.
> 
> Big Bang Ice Bang, Big Bang Black Magic along with the 42 Unico Black Magic but no chance of finding one of them second hand.


Will your AD not negotiate at all on price?


----------



## jjspyder

scottydonald said:


> I am close to buying a full Price Hublot from a Jeweler. From what I am reading that it's not the best idea but really can't seem to find any ones pre owned I like.
> 
> Where do I look?
> 
> Scared to buy from a Grey Dealer but prices seem right.
> 
> Big Bang Ice Bang, Big Bang Black Magic along with the 42 Unico Black Magic but no chance of finding one of them second hand.


My local AD will compete on price to some extent.


----------



## phaphaphooey

Buy it here on the forum. As an aside you are fortunate to have an AD near you.


----------



## NateViolin

jjspyder said:


> My local AD will compete on price to some extent.


It is absolutely one of the best ways to get value by buying from a reputable person, either through this forum or others. On top of the cost benefits you also can meet others who enjoy these watches as much as you do. I have had nothing but great experiences with buying from fantastic people as long as you can confidently connect and vet that they are who they say they are and have a genuine product. I can totally help you figure out those fakers from reality. I'm happy to help!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toddr91

If your interested I have mine for sale its a RX Ceramic.


----------



## tdg2064

Definitely want to buy preowned unless you want to lose a ton of money

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## Axlwatches

any online jewler is going to try and screw you and upcharge really hard. Try to find a private collector


----------



## forsakenfury

Here of course, plenty of people here who have many references.


----------



## laredy26

You are already in one of the many places to purchase- preowned if you are cautious of not losing money


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Familyman310

If losing 25%-50% out the gate is something worth avoiding, then definitely buy from the reputable forum members and enthusiasts. I haven’t seen the value an AD brings that’s worth the immediate loss in depreciation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## laredy26

Familyman310 said:


> If losing 25%-50% out the gate is something worth avoiding, then definitely buy from the reputable forum members and enthusiasts. I haven't seen the value an AD brings that's worth the immediate loss in depreciation.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FamilyMan310- Well said 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whiteshields1830

Familyman310 said:


> If losing 25%-50% out the gate is something worth avoiding, then definitely buy from the reputable forum members and enthusiasts. I haven't seen the value an AD brings that's worth the immediate loss in depreciation.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree with this - And also Chrono24 is a good place to look and negotiate.


----------



## gejay

Correct getting these new and from an AD is almost asking for your money to be thrown in the air and just watch people take it away. Depreciation sucks big time.

Though be careful with Chrono24. If you see a picture that looks stock and super generic, those stores or person will try to buy time and end up sourcing them from someone else and you really won't know the exact condition of the watch.

It's better to buy a watch from a trusted forum seller or on Facebook where you can see who they are. You buy the seller not the watch.

From me...this one is available only if interested. It retails for $28,200. Only for $10.5k. Box and paper. I'm super transparent and happy to FaceTime or do a call.

I love it, ceramic bezel and 95% Palladium. It's got good weight.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowboyjack

Familyman310 said:


> If losing 25%-50% out the gate is something worth avoiding, then definitely buy from the reputable forum members and enthusiasts. I haven't seen the value an AD brings that's worth the immediate loss in depreciation.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed. Watches depreciate to a certain value and then pretty much stay there. Buying from a reputable seller on a forum like WUS or Facebook group is definitely the way to go.


----------



## andycoph

You only buy at an AD price if its a Rolex. lol.


----------



## elchuckee77

This a good place to allocate one will be looking for a hublot soon as well.


----------



## Bswcollection

Like everyone else said, this forum and other private groups you can verify each other is the best way to get a bargain on a watch at half or under original MSRP


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleC

Swiss Watch Exchanges has good prices on new.


----------

